# The Flaw in Many Deli Slicers ....  If you buy sliced meat etc. from a DELI...  must read.....



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2014)

Broken Seals, Black Slime, Stowaway Bacteria: The Flaw in Many DELI SLICERS.....

Make a mental note.....  If you see a DELI SLICER with any plastic parts, DO NOT BUY SLICED PRODUCT FROM THAT DELI.......

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2014/...a-the-flaw-in-many-deli-slicers/#.U5ZlsekU80M


----------



## jp61 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Dave!

I'll be taking an even closer look at my slicer,


----------



## v8trdude (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Dave. My SIL is giving me her old slicer (2 yrs) that she only used a couple of times as it is too awkward for her to move around. Will be giving it a very good going over.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW.

How can I make sure MY slicer is completely clean.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 10, 2014)

You mean people still buy deli meats instead of making their own? Wow when will they ever learn? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoked Turkey. Ham, roast beef. corned beef, pastrami, Mortadella, salami, bologna, what else could you want, ( and I bet whatever it is there is a recipe for it on the boards)?

Isn't that black mold like black truffles or black caviar, the expensive high priced spread?


----------



## mds51 (Jun 10, 2014)

My reply to c farmer is take your slicer apart as far as you can if it is a used item. My Hobart slicer is just like the one in the article and when I bought it I took it  apart . This meant removing the handles and the sliding carriage ane the blade guard and even the base plate on the bottom. I used a dental pick and a fine nylon brush to remove a lot of built up food particles and then I used a air hose to blow everything out and off. I then scrubbed the entire unit with regular dishwashing soap and then rinsed with hot water. Now everytime we use the slicer I at least take the moving carriage of and the blade cover and wash it down thoroughy and air dry. My slicer looks like new and so far no one has died from my products. i keep it covered in a conditioned building and do a light cleaning each time before we slice. This sounds like a lot of work but I have no problem sharing my products with friends and family. I spent 40 years working in hospitals and schools and we had strict procedures for the food service equipment and I just follow these same guidelines. One last tip is check the sharpener if you have one on your unit. The blade should be cleaned before sharpening but the sharpener on my unit was so plugged up with grease and dirt that I had to soak it in hot water and degreaser to get it to work. i ended up getting a few new parts from Hobart since this model`s sharpener has plastic parts and it is now clean and operable. So as I said check everything and take it apart as much as possible for a thorough cleaning. There are excellent PDF files on the internet that show the schematics for the Hobart slicers and all the pieces and parts.

Good Luck
mds51


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 10, 2014)

I use this stuff a lot in cleaning up, not sure if it does any good or not but no one has gotten sick here.

http://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-clean-up-cleaner-bleach/


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 10, 2014)

mds51 said:


> My reply to c farmer is take your slicer apart as far as you can if it is a used item. My Hobart slicer is just like the one in the article and when I bought it I took it apart . This meant removing the handles and the sliding carriage ane the blade guard and even the base plate on the bottom. I used a dental pick and a fine nylon brush to remove a lot of built up food particles and then I used a air hose to blow everything out and off. I then scrubbed the entire unit with regular dishwashing soap and then rinsed with hot water. Now everytime we use the slicer I at least take the moving carriage of and the blade cover and wash it down thoroughy and air dry. My slicer looks like new and so far no one has died from my products. i keep it covered in a conditioned building and do a light cleaning each time before we slice. This sounds like a lot of work but I have no problem sharing my products with friends and family. I spent 40 years working in hospitals and schools and we had strict procedures for the food service equipment and I just follow these same guidelines. One last tip is check the sharpener if you have one on your unit. The blade should be cleaned before sharpening but the sharpener on my unit was so plugged up with grease and dirt that I had to soak it in hot water and degreaser to get it to work. i ended up getting a few new parts from Hobart since this model`s sharpener has plastic parts and it is now clean and operable. So as I said check everything and take it apart as much as possible for a thorough cleaning. There are excellent PDF files on the internet that show the schematics for the Hobart slicers and all the pieces and parts.
> 
> Good Luck
> mds51


Thanks.  We have been using the slicer for 15 years.   We clean everything we can.  Take the carriage off and the blade shields.

My hobart is older that the one in the pic.


----------



## venture (Jun 10, 2014)

I would like to vouch for Dave's post.

When I worked as a restaurant cook, the slicer was a major tool.

We were forcefully taught that the slicer was about the most dangerous tool in the restaurant. (Second only to a sloppy cook I would guess?) Not so much because it was dangerous to the cook, but rather that it was dangerous to the customer.

The cooks were thoroughly trained in the proper cleaning of a slicer.  Only cooks were allowed to clean the slicer.  Some parts could be sent to the dishwasher (those that could be sent through the machine) and some could not, as only the cook was trusted to manually clean and disinfect them properly.  Only the cook was allowed to inspect all parts and reassemble the slicer.

I often wonder how many places are that careful.

And yes!  A sloppy cook IS a tool!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's a local news story about contaminated food in Ohio prisons, there's a slicer in it:

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/07/07/Marysville_Prison_Maggots.html


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 8, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> Here's a local news story about contaminated food in Ohio prisons, there's a slicer in it:
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/07/07/Marysville_Prison_Maggots.html



Reminds me of the good times in this camp during high school. One day we were served mac and cheese. The meal was disgusting (like most meals there) to begin with. To add insult to injury little maggots were hiding in the pasta holes. Of course many students ended up eating some as they were not easy to spot inside the cheese covered macaroni. I guess it helped I was a picky eater.


----------

